

SaveIE6: Help us save the best browser around - thomasswift
http://www.saveie6.com

======
yangyang
In case you need reassuring:

"The SaveIE6 campaign was launched on April 1, 2009 and will last until April
1, 2010."

------
edw519
I was late for the last meeting because the wheels to my stagecoach didn't fit
in the ruts in the road and my horse tripped over a manhole cover.

~~~
sobriquet
I tried to ford the river. Didn't work :-\

------
uptown
I'm busy saving people that kick puppies. But RIGHT after that ... I'll join
your cause.

------
Alterlife
The download ie6 questionare: <http://www.saveie6.com/download1.php> is
getting the better of me so far :( .

.

EDIT:

The questionare appears to be an Prank: 'how to keep a fool busy' :P . All the
submit buttons are hyperlinks... and the last page just lets you re-take the
questionare.

    
    
        <a href="download2.php"><img src="_img/butt_next.gif" width="185" height="53" alt="Next step" /></a>
    
    

Nothing is submitted.

BWAAAH :'( I want my IE6 download!!!

------
mindaugas
"You have been mislead by a vocal minority and are using firefox, which is
clearly an inferior web browser to IE6. " <\-- Good one :)

------
wenbert
<sarcasm>Save IE6</sarcasm>

------
bearwithclaws
What's wrong with IE6? =]

------
rigwit
Just as soon as I finish up the ¨Save the Ebola¨ campaign, I'm there!

------
noelchurchill
This must be a joke....

~~~
pyropenguin
From the page

 _SaveIE6.com was put together as an April Fool’s joke by the uptime
monitoring service Pingdom. Due to the tremendous interest it has received we
have decided to keep this site up and running. Thanks everyone for the great
feedback and for enjoying the irony!_

~~~
dtf
There should really be a <!--[if !IE 6]> around that div. ;-)

